# New additions to the P&O Crew!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So after loosing Orry, I was very sad and wanted a new puppy, well the opportunity came along for me to get a half sister to Odie and I jumped on it, and on our way to pick her up, my aunt called and asked if we would swing by and pick up Peri's brother, so we did. He needed some one on one time and the bf is just the guy to handle him  So here are pics 

*Rampage's Pandora aka Pandi @ 8 weeks and 5lbs* - 

























*Roses and Thorns Perserverance aka Percy @ 15 mo and 50lbs* - 









Now for the rest of the crew 
*Rampage's Odens' Prophecy aka Odie @ 21 1/2 mo and 48lbs* - 









*Brown's Pimpin Pipin aka Pip @ 18 1/2 mo. and 38lbs* - 









*Roses and Thorns Boudicca aka Bo Peep @ 17 mo and 35lbs* - 









*Roses ad Thorns Persephone aka Peri @ 15 mo and 37lbs* -









*And Wolfe the Chi @ 16 1/2 mo and 4.5lbs* - 









Enjoy!!!


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok...my new favorite dog is Percy...sorry to the rest of your crew


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooooo look at that purdy seal dog  just gorgeous. And Pandi is sooooo cute.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

SteelRidgeKennels said:


> Ok...my new favorite dog is Percy...sorry to the rest of your crew


lol I won't tell the rest of the crew you said that  And Percy is Peri's full brother, there were only 3 pups in that litter  And thank you, we are gonna try our hand at showing and weight pull this year 



kg420 said:


> Ooooo look at that purdy seal dog  just gorgeous. And Pandi is sooooo cute.


lol Krystal, I knew you would like him, he reminds me so much of their sire it is unreal, and Pandi is rotten as all get out and Odie is wayyyyy pissed off at me  Thanks girl


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What great new additions!!!so is Percy a permanent member?! Woooowhooo!


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

The chihuahua is definitely the guard dog lol. I love your dogs tho!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The more I see of Peri, I really like her. Y'all should come up here for a show sometime. I wish I could make the Mid MO show, but I have no idea. T likes March for her heat cycles. Lol!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I love me some Peri and Odie and I need to see more of Mr. Pip too! :3
where be my wp pics? hmmmm? HMMMMMMMM?!!!

:3


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

::::COACH:::: said:


> What great new additions!!!so is Percy a permanent member?! Woooowhooo!


For right now Percy is only staying with us to get some one on one time, training and some manners for the wp track and show ring  But he may possibly be if he wors out like we think he is going too 



Armando said:


> The chihuahua is definitely the guard dog lol. I love your dogs tho!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LMAOOOO Armando, you have no idea, he does everything my bulldogs do and never bats an eye  Thank you very much 



bahamutt99 said:


> The more I see of Peri, I really like her. Y'all should come up here for a show sometime. I wish I could make the Mid MO show, but I have no idea. T likes March for her heat cycles. Lol!


lol Lindsay that is all the way in Michigan, that is farrrrr, but I would like that and you totally should come to the Mid MO show, would love to see you and Miss T. And Peri is a great little girl, and than you, that means a lot 



PatienceFlame said:


> I love me some Peri and Odie and I need to see more of Mr. Pip too! :3
> where be my wp pics? hmmmm? HMMMMMMMM?!!!
> 
> :3


lol MiMi, I post like a bajillion pics on FB all the time, wake up  And they are in my album on FB titled "My Trip to North TX"


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

When and where is the mid MO show???? lol i want to go I live in MO!!!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

shewerewolf said:


> When and where is the mid MO show???? lol i want to go I live in MO!!!


x2! Is it APBT only or Bullies too? I would love to go to a show especially one that's in my state!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I don' waaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaa *Does Bruce Almighty bed flop.* 
XD
I'll go look.. must have been distracted by the PUPPY FEVER you've bestowed upon me.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

shewerewolf said:


> When and where is the mid MO show???? lol i want to go I live in MO!!!


It is in Jefferson City, MO on March 16th and 17th  And there will be another one in Sedallia in May I believe  Would love to see you guys 



Princesspaola21 said:


> x2! Is it APBT only or Bullies too? I would love to go to a show especially one that's in my state!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is only for APBT's, there are some fun classes that your Bully would be allowed in, but I would check with the club and find out first, I have that info on my page on FB, I will find it and post it here 



PatienceFlame said:


> I don' waaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaa *Does Bruce Almighty bed flop.*
> XD
> I'll go look.. must have been distracted by the PUPPY FEVER you've bestowed upon me.


bahahaha lazy bum  Hehehde you love it and you know it,  Wait til we see you later this year


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

Gorgeous crew! Pip is my fave but I really like Odie too.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

If we have the money then Ill be at the jeff city one!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Zagari said:


> Gorgeous crew! Pip is my fave but I really like Odie too.


Thank you very much, those are my boys, they send licks your way 



shewerewolf said:


> If we have the money then Ill be at the jeff city one!


Shoot yeah girl, would love to see you  Come on


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such fun pics never get bored of seeing your crew!! Georgeous!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OOO that pup is stunning, congrats girl. Love all the crew <3


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ames said:


> Such fun pics never get bored of seeing your crew!! Georgeous!!!


awww thanks Amy, they crack me up and keep me in good spirits  They send licks your way 



angelbaby said:


> OOO that pup is stunning, congrats girl. Love all the crew <3


Thanks Angel, she is definitely a looker  And they send licks your way too


----------



## Bree (Feb 20, 2013)

Great looking crew you have! Best of luck with the two new additions.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bree said:


> Great looking crew you have! Best of luck with the two new additions.


Thank you so much Bree and I hope everyone works out


----------

